# Iodine For Wound Care



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

From those of you who may know, is iodine an effective item to stock up on for wound care? I read that it's better than alcohol for deep cuts because it doesn't dry out the skin like alcohol. Your thoughts? I'm interested in purchasing some if it's a good idea.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Without a doubt, invest in some.. I keep some in all of my med bags...It works very well!!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Iodine is good for cleaning bacteria and cuts. Can also be helpful with water purification. It should be a part of a permanent location med supply kit, absolutely. Maybe a small bottle in the BOB.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Absolutely, we keep iodine. But you do need to watch it because the medium it is dissolved in does evaporate. In other words, it will increase potency over time, which is too much of a good thing.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Asked this question during a suture class by a prepper doctor and he advised to use alcohol and iodine sparingly. He implied that these can lengthen healing time. Recommended flushing with sterile saline. That being said I still carry iodine for immediate wound care and water disinfection. It is always good to carry an item that has multiple uses.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tincture of Iodine 2% (usual concentration dissolved in ethyl alcohol) can be toxic if ingested. The brown stuff most doctors use is call Betadine (Povidone-iodine). It's most often used to clean a surgical site or a laceration site prior to suturing. Real old fashioned iodine fell out of favor some years ago in favor of Betadine (brand name).


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I use Lysol disinfectant about 5-10% in a bucket of water to cure most anything from gout to major infections in animals, although I haven't tested it you could probably ingest it to cure cancer.

But for wound care Lyson diluted will cure about anything including athletes foot, 

Seriously it is the bomb for topical treatments, it will help almost any problem, thinking it should work on my wart... testimony to follow

My basic cure for a wound on an animal is "Lysol" and a good "slather" of bag balm over the open cut

Heals up every time, if you are not a horse or cow and don't like scars, then see a doctor. He will charge you a few thousand dollars with the same outcome

just saying


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

reading my last post I crack myself up, 

Not that it isn't true, it just seems funny!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Other good emergency wound cleaners are honey (natural antiseptic and doesn't rot or spoil) and sugar (will stop bleeding, and is great for sealing wounds). Iodine is good but can sting like crazy something.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

You detract, if we are talking about natural then go to silver based curs (colodial silver)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks MR, I forgot all about C. silver.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Some people can't get their hands on iodine so quickly but honey and sugar is available almost everywhere. They are good field aids. But yes c. Silver is a great item to have too


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My father told this story.

He steped on a rusty nail barefooted. This was before tetanus shots. My grandfather got two prisoners out of jail to hold my father down. Not only did mt grandfather pour iodine in the wound but covered a stick with cloth soaked it in iodine and pushed it farther into the wound than the nail was long.

Yes iodine is a good thing to stock up on.

The question is. During a SHTF do you keep having medical (antibiotic) a secret? Do you use that limited supply to save others?

I believe during a true SHTF half the population will die within 5 years.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love C. Silver. I have 3 bottles of it and take small amounts every day. And remember my dog bite pics a few days ago? I used silver on the wound site and i have almost zero scarring and it healed very fast for the insanity of wounds they were.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

BLG said:


> From those of you who may know, is iodine an effective item to stock up on for wound care? I read that it's better than alcohol for deep cuts because it doesn't dry out the skin like alcohol. Your thoughts? I'm interested in purchasing some if it's a good idea.


Next time you visit with a patient who has had open heart surgery, . . . take a look at that pasty yellow stuff all over his/her chest, throat, armpit, and stomach.

You guessed it, . . . and it must be cheap too, . . . them folks in that there surgery room sure do like to use it.

Oh, . . . and it works too, . . . I'm, . . . uhhh, . . . living proof?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I see that a lot of the Povidone iodine on the internet says for veterinarians. Is there any difference or can I buy the vet version?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When my wife and I had a horse stable business, the Betadine (Povidone-iodine is generic name) we bought in gallons and used it for everything, including us. You'd have to read the label, but I doubt any real difference unless it's a different strength (dilution).

BETADINE® Surgical Scrub contains 7.5% povidone-iodine and is a microbicidal sudsing cleanser that promptly kills a broad spectrum of pathogens. It is used for hand hygiene, surgical hand-scrubbing, and topical degerming of patient's skin prior to surgery. (Because Betadine® Surgical Scrub contains detergents this product must be rinsed off.) 
Click the link below to specific product information.

http://www.purduepharma.com/PI/NonPrescription/A6910B16.pdf

BETADINE® Solution is an aqueous solution of 10% povidone-iodine. It is a fast-acting, broad-spectrum antiseptic that helps reduce bacteria that potentially can cause skin infection. It is used for degerming skin, wounds and mucous membranes, and for preoperative skin preparation of patients.
Click the link below to specific product information.
http://www.purduepharma.com/PI/NonPrescription/A6910BE1.pdf


----------

